

Ask HN: what do you use for affiliate tracking? - varunkho

If you use a particular service which is it so and How does it integrate with your sign up&#x2F;purchase flow?
======
johnmurch
Take a look at [http://www.leaddyno.com/](http://www.leaddyno.com/) Really
simple and easy integration.

For more enterprise - checkout
[http://www.hasoffers.com/](http://www.hasoffers.com/)

